# baby fry help



## karina (Aug 16, 2009)

can any1 tell me how often do i feed my baby fry? they r in a box net in my tank & was born this morning (2 of them lol)
also i crushed up a lil flake food 4 them is this ok??


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2009)

for now yea that would do. i feed my fry with ground up pellets.


----------



## karina (Aug 16, 2009)

thanks 4 the tip 
& can u tell me how long should i keep them in the box net??


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2009)

about 2 weeks or till they are bigger than the mouth of the biggest fish. if they fit into the mouth of another fish, its a free snack for them.


----------



## karina (Aug 16, 2009)

well that can't happen as the kids have already named them lol


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2009)

LOL. keep them there till they are about 1/2 of an inch. which breed are they anyway?


----------



## karina (Aug 16, 2009)

they r platy's now named nemo & squirt lol 
im all new 2 the forum thing & the fry thing so appreciate ur help thanks
do they need more than 1 feed a day??


----------



## elvis332 (Dec 29, 2007)

1 feed a day?do you mean do you have to feed them more then once a day?yea i think you do.i fed mine once a day.but you should feed them more


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

because there is only two of them, be careful not to over feed as the leftover food will pollute the tank.


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2009)

Elvis,

1st off that was down right rude. before u go pointing fingers at other people, i suggest that you take a good look at what you post.

Karina,

the suggested feedin schd for fry would be 3 to 4 times a day. even if its just 2 fry, like pleco said, be careful not to over feed.


----------



## karina (Aug 16, 2009)

thank u 4 ur help guys


----------

